
MakerLisp EZ80 Lisp and CP/M Machine Single Board Computer - homarp
https://www.tindie.com/products/lutherjohnson/makerlisp-ez80-lisp-cpm-machine/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20012953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20012953)

~~~
homarp
oh thank you. I missed it.

